# Referencing Drawing - Changes Allowed?



## mikekal717 (May 31, 2019)

Hi All, 

I have a series of drawings that I am referencing in a site plan.  The referenced drawings are stamped by a licensed surveyor.  Mostly the information I am referencing is the metes and bounds and the tax lot identifications for properties.  The surveyor has given me the .dwg files so I can drop them directly into my cad file.  Is it legal for me to turn certain layers off?  Is it legal for me to move annotations to better line up with my own annotations?  for instance... Am I allowed to rotate the tax lot identifications to match my print orientation?  Am I allowed to move a length of course that sits on a boundary line and instead put it as a leader line to identify the boundary?  I guess the thing I am asking is am I allowed to move notes around on a drawing as long as the substance does not change?

Thank you!


----------

